# Roamio Remote Control Started Playing Music



## kealoha311 (Dec 4, 2001)

As I was moving around my Roamio Plus to get access to the cable card slot, the remote control started playing music. It startled me at first because I had no idea where it was coming from. I did a quick Google search and couldn't find anything about it. Anyone know what might have been going on?


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

kealoha311 said:


> As I was moving around my Roamio Plus to get access to the cable card slot, the remote control started playing music. It startled me at first because I had no idea where it was coming from. I did a quick Google search and couldn't find anything about it. Anyone know what might have been going on?


There's a button on the Roamio Plus (and the Pro) that activates the "remote finder" feature.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

kealoha311 said:


> As I was moving around my Roamio Plus to get access to the cable card slot, the remote control started playing music. It startled me at first because I had no idea where it was coming from. I did a quick Google search and couldn't find anything about it. Anyone know what might have been going on?


The front of the box is touch-sensitive. If you press the little remote "button" (where the auburn light would be) it triggers the remote-finder tune.

The power button will put it in standby, I believe.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

This is one of the coolest features from TiVo that is never talked about.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

JWhites said:


> This is one of the coolest features from TiVo that is never talked about.


I wish my premiere/slide combo had it - I still have an extra slide remote that is hiding under a couch cushion somewhere.  Could really use that one, since I'll be getting a mini soon, I could use it with that.

Anyone know of a dongle for the new roamio rf remote? Ideally I'd keep my other slide (the one that isn't lost) with the roamio and use the new roamio rf remote on my mini. Otherwise I'll have to get that $15 ir extender and use the ir remote.

Which brings up another question - anyone know if those ir extenders are generic? I have one from a small comcast box I used to use, it connected via a headphone style mini-plug. Maybe I could use that and save the $15?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Mini IR extender uses USB. Before it was available a few people tried some 3rd party USB IR receivers and they did work, so it seems to be using a generic HID interface. Although based on the ones I saw the one offered by TiVo was the smallest and best looking, so you'll probably just want to stick with that.


----------



## kealoha311 (Dec 4, 2001)

Oh wow, thanks for the quick replies. And I'm happy to say that the cable card install went great and everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

You're right, it's quite pretty https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter


----------

